# Brute force 2008 Primary Clutch Bolt



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hi Guys, does anyone know what the thread is on the reverse threaded bolt that goes into the primary clutch. I was changing the spring and when torque it up the bolt snapped off. Now I’m unable to get the broken bit out of the crank... one option is to drill out the crank and run a tap through it cleaning out and crap, just need to know what the threads are.*

_*HELP!!!*_

 

*Chris *
*UK*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you will edit your post and put the text color back to white, we will be able to read it way better. Dark blue on black background is not so great.

Anyway, odd that 59ftlbs would snap that bolt, but in any case, it should not have bottomed out and as long as you didn't put a puller against it, its only the top few threads that are in a bind. You should be able to drill and use a left-handed easyout and with a little heat on the crank shaft end, PB spray and patience wotking it back and forth, should be able to get it out. Of course of you torked it way over 59 pounds or put a puller against it, all bets are off.


----------



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

Like a fool I did not know that torque wrenches are left and right handed, and now I know that mine only went right handed this reply does not read good. I used a clutch puller and took off 15mm on the end and it came off fine now as you can see from the pictures the bolt has snapped 10mm into the crank.

I have tried to drill and tap a M10 bolt into it but still wont move out, just wanting to throw this out to you guys and see what comes back; someone must have done the same as me... I can't be the only idiot about?

Please don't answer the last comment, as I know what will come back.

Cheers
Chris
UK


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Anyway, odd that 59ftlbs would snap that bolt,.


 
Actually on an '08 Brute the torque for that bolt is 68 ft. lbs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Actually on an '08 Brute the torque for that bolt is 68 ft. lbs.


Did not know that. Thanks!

In any case, it looks like it snapped several threads in and pulled across those as it popped out. You must have been way over 68 ftlbs. She's not going to be easy.


----------



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

Talking to Vforce John he's done this before in the past a long time ago and it will come out, I just want to find out what the thread is in the crank as I will need to run a tap through it just to clean out them when I’m finished.

Thanks for your comments guys and will keep you in the loop on how I get on.

Chris
UK


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Late Starter said:


> *Hi Guys, does anyone know what the thread is on the reverse threaded bolt that goes into the primary clutch. I was changing the spring and when torque it up the bolt snapped off. Now I’m unable to get the broken bit out of the crank... one option is to drill out the crank and run a tap through it cleaning out and crap, just need to know what the threads are.*
> 
> _*HELP!!!*_
> 
> ...


here you go
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=871


----------



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link, and from this I had a clutch puller made, but this does not tell me what the threads are inside the crank where the bolt has snapped off. These M14 are what’s inside the primary clutch.

Thanks anyway.

Chris
UK


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Late Starter said:


> Thanks for the link, and from this I had a clutch puller made, but this does not tell me what the threads are inside the crank where the bolt has snapped off. These M14 are what’s inside the primary clutch.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> ...


I checked the manual and it doesn't say. I guess the best thing is to get one...because you do need it...and then you will know. Its probably m11 or m12.


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

Did anyone ever figure out what the bolt size is? I did something similar and have already removed everything from the crank just need to clean up treads. I also already have the new bolt but no one in town so far can tell me the exact size. Need help.


----------



## muddbound (Feb 15, 2010)

Did that bolt break when you had the clutch on? If so what method did u use to take it off. I'm dealing with that now... I'm wanting to get out and ride it raindrops for 24 hrs str8 down here in Miami the other day. I need my mud fix. LOL


----------



## bark (Mar 3, 2013)

has anyone figured the thread out yet? I have one in my shop that has thread issues in the crank, and I want to run a tap down it... think it is 12mm x 1.25??? but want to make sure before I order a tap

thanks


----------

